# Ajuda (Help)



## dikiry (16 Jun 2010 às 22:36)

No pasado dia 09-06-2010, efectuei com alguns amigos, descida em kayak no Rio Ara, entre Broto e Fiscal (pyrineus-espanha). Sirvo-me deste forum para comunicar que nesta descida perderam-se duas pagayas(remos), marca WERNER (uma preta e outra vermelha). A quem encontrar agradeço a sua devolução. Recompenso em €50,00 (cinquenta euros), por cada pagaya(remo) recuperada/o.

Contacto: pcbtmaia@gmail.com (+351-919141942)

Cumprimentos


----------

